# Hygrophila salicifolia



## Cody (Jun 26, 2004)

Has anyone tried this plant? I like the look of it, but don't see it used much. What can you tell me about it?










Thanks!


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

I think the plant is another growth form of H. corymbosa. I've had something similar. It grew easily but looked a little weedy. I couldn't find a place in any of my tanks were it looked attractive so I eventually pitched it out.


Roger Miller


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

If H. salicifolia is the same plant as H. angustifolia here's what I have to say;

It's suited more for a taller tank - 1-1/2 ft. and above. It creates a "waving hair" effect because the leaves grow up to a foot long under good light. With good trimming it looks good in a 55 gal. tank too.

The color of the leaves is fresh green. Lack of N causes pinkish-reddish leaves. Very easy to prune because most of the nodes develop 2 new shoots so even after severe prunning it still looks nice and full.

Check out the gallery of the Dallas/Forth Worth Aquatic Plant club (DFWAPC) - some of my tanks have H. salicifolia and you will see how it looks: http://www.aquatic-plants.org/gallery

Roger is right - once that plant starts to take off it's a true weed. People that don't know anything about aquatic plants seem to like it so you will not have a problem giving it away/trading it.

--Nikolay


----------



## Cody (Jun 26, 2004)

Thanks for the info! The plant does look really nice in your tank, Niko. Each leaf grows up to 12" long? Wow! I have a feeling I'd end up liking this plant in the same way I like Vallisneria -- looks great in someone elses tank!


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Salicifolia is one hell of a plant. It looks good IMO but its far too fast and large. Its internode spacing is (In my tank) like 2-3 inches. Grew 2-3 inches a week and was a good foot in diameter. I threw it out, but when i did it's roots looked like they controlled half the tank.


----------

